# question about those 'fabric' sheets you put under mulch in landscape beds



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a landscape bed that has just 2 palm trees in it, and then a ton of weeds. I want to put that fabric/paper sheet stuff under the mulch to stop the weeds, but I'm afraid I may restrict water from getting to my palms. 

Should I be concerned aobut that? Or just go ahead and put them down under the mulch?


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

The textile fabric type of cover allows water to penetrate but is dense enough to prevent weeds from popping through. I'm not familiar with the "paper sheet" that you mentioned.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't think it was paper, I was just describing the stuff, yeah it did seem more like a fabric / cloth product.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

OH!!!! I forgot to mention the main reason this was a concern!!! Sorry this should've been mentioned in the first post of the thread:
The bed in question is a pretty steep incline, which is why I'm afraid the water may just roll down the felt/cloth/fabric into the street, instead of going through it to the soil!

Sorry I left that out, that was the reason I was concerned. I know the water will get through on a flat landscape bed, but this bed's at a pretty steep angle.


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

The textile material that I'm using is fairly thick 1/8" or so and has a felt like texture to it. I'm actually using it as an underlayment in some side ditches on an inclined access road, covered by rip-rap. I want it to shed water but still allow enough water penetration for soil absorption. I worked with a product specialist to determine the correct type of material. I'm sure you can find the material in different densities for various applications including soil retention.

See the GeoTextile Website and perhaps you can identify the correct product for your application.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the tips (in the other threads as well)!


----------



## HiFi (Jul 27, 2007)

GO for the textile fabric type.It will stop the weeds frm growing and also help U wilth the prolem of water not seeping in.It allows water.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

I went with the 'vigoro' brand fabric, haven't installed it yet though. 

Any installation tips or tricks?

I figured for one, since it's on a slope, I should overlap sheets so that water that does roll down the sheet will slip under the sheet beneath it on the slope.


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> I figured for one, since it's on a slope, I should overlap sheets so that water that does roll down the sheet will slip under the sheet beneath it on the slope.


Actually you need to layer each section just like shingles on a house so that the overlap will shed water onto the next section... not beneath it. The material is permeable so you will get a lot of soak through. You don't want a deluge of water to lift up your matt and make it drift. Make sense?


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Ah I get what you're saying, good point. Although I could counter that by using more spikes (those lil plastic ones to keep these sheets in place). 

I guess I really shouldn't be thinking of how to slope them given that I haven't even experimented with how quickly the water can get through. If it goes through pretty much without any interference, then my layering idea would be pointless (and prone to more problems as pointed out).


----------



## sendres (Jul 12, 2007)

*Use Overlap*

You still want to overlap by a at least 6", I use 9-12". It's what will stop the weeds from popping up at the joints. You would be surprized at how determined weeds/grass can be to find an opening to the world.

Just in case you were thinking to eliminate the overlap all together.

Have fun. :thumbup:


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Keep in mind the fabric will do little to prevent the air-borne weed seeds that land in the area and take root in the debris if there is some moisture. You may ned some XX-rated chemicals.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

sendres said:


> You still want to overlap by a at least 6", I use 9-12". It's what will stop the weeds from popping up at the joints. You would be surprized at how determined weeds/grass can be to find an opening to the world.
> 
> Just in case you were thinking to eliminate the overlap all together.
> 
> Have fun. :thumbup:


Killer, good to know! I just got a huuuge roll (well, for my small property anyways), so I'll overlap appropriately.

I know some may still get through, but it's much easier to deal with a few here and there as opposed to having a mulch bed that may as well be your weed-infested lawn!


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

concretemasonry said:


> Keep in mind the fabric will do little to prevent the air-borne weed seeds that land in the area and take root in the debris if there is some moisture. You may ned some XX-rated chemicals.


haha yeah I've got my concentrated roundup on hand, any weeds that do creep through will get the undiluted super poison :jester:


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

joeyboy -

It is ironic, but the more leaves that come through, the better chance you have to get a "lethal" dose to the roots.


----------

